# Asus x5dij-sx155l



## freakgothictrance (2. Oktober 2009)

hey jungs..

ich brauch in nächster zeit nen laptop für office arbeiten etc mal dr house schauen....

0% Finanzierung ASUS X5DIJ-SX155L [Preisknaller 1.2]

den hab ich mir rausgesucht..

hat vielleicht iwer erfahrungen dazu?..

oder würdet ihr mir was anderes empfehlen..

grüße Ruben


----------



## riedochs (3. Oktober 2009)

Bis auf die für diese Preisklasse typische geringe Akkulaufzeit scheint das Teil ganz gut sein.


----------



## freakgothictrance (4. Oktober 2009)

weiß iwer ob noch dazu ein zusatzakku gibt?

sonst schonmal danke..


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (4. Oktober 2009)

Mich würde ein kleiner Vergleich zwischen dem oben genannten und diesem hier interessieren:
Cardreader ACER Extensa 5630EZ*4GB RAM & 250GB HDD*

Doppelter RAM, jedoch langsamer. 100MHz schnellere CPU-Kerne und eine HD hinter dem selben Grafikchip... Wie wirkt sich das Ganze auf Office/Video-Performance aus?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2009)

das wirkt sich spürbar rein gar nicht aus, da merkst du vlt. wenn du die zeit stoppst wegen der CPU nen kleinen unterschied, zB ein video encodieren in 9,5 statt 10 minuten oder so... im alltag aber nicht. und die grafikleistung ist so oder so extrem bescheiden.


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (5. Oktober 2009)

Noch eine Wissenslücke: Sind diese günstigen Grafikchips denn ausreichend für HD Filme? Sprich 1080p... Weiss nicht so recht, ob das über Grafik oder CPU läuft...


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2009)

die intel 4500 müßten reichen. theoretisch hat der chip sogar extra neue features im vergleich zum alten X3100, die für HDvideos da sind und die CPU entlasten.


----------

